# Arizona Gambels Quail!



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a couple pics from this mornings hunt. We got into a covey early and spent a little time searching for singles after the initial flush. We moved over to another wash and hunted our way back to the truck finding another covey. We put (4) in the bag which I'm very satisfied with. 
This year has been my first experience hunting quail and I must say it's quite addictive. We temporarily moved down to Tucson in back in October and I've had a blast chasing these little buggers. We will move back home to Davis County, UT in May.
The terrain is brutal on the dogs with all the cactus but they adapted quickly. I still have to pull quite a few quills out of them throughout the hunt.
I've been real proud of my Shorthair Rusty, he's really turned into a fine quail dog.
I've had fun with these Gambels but I'd sure like to find some Mearns, however, no one will tell me, generally speaking where to go find them. Maybe will go give it a shot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That looks like country on the Rail X ranch out of Catilina isn't it? With the Tortilita Mountains in the back ground. So how close am I?


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Your on the right track, definitely in the right zip code.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have hunted javelina out in that country and if you go out toward the rock quarry there is a road that goes to the south with some water out there. I don't really remember running into that many quail tho. 
Now for a lot of quail I usually see a lot out north of Oricle and the Tucson wash and in the canyons around there. That is where I'll be hunting javelina in 3 weeks, not to mention being able to get into the last weekend of quail hunting.


----------

